# Kennel Size for Standard Poodle?



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Well, that depends of you want your poodle to be able to stand up in his crate with his head up or not. If you figure the height of a Standard is say 25" at the shoulder, then add for the head. I have a wire crate that is 42 long by 31 high. I am pleased with the size in the house, but for travel, I could easily go with the size smaller 36 by 25. If you do get a big crate, plan on using a divider of some type to make it smaller while crate training your pup. Also, I got a three door crate which made it so much easier placing the crate in rooms. The third door was on top of the crate so I could reach in from the top without the pup escaping. Good luck in your search. Avoid the flimsy thin wire gauge, it isn't safe.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

If you're going to use the crate for the dog's entire life, at least 42 inches...It'll have to be adjustable so you can block off parts of it.

When I first got my puppy I went out and bought a big expensive crate and ended up not using it anymore after she was around 20 weeks. Sooo...another option is buying a "puppy crate" that's the appropriate size and determining if you will continue to use it or not. 

In my case I just ended up trading the wire crate for a soft crate (42 inches) that way I could still use it if needed, it just didn't take up as much space.

Enjoy your puppy


----------



## Renai (Dec 29, 2015)

I once real that crates should be big enough for dogs to stand in and lay in with their legs straight out. That would be HUGE. Poodles are really tall at the head! I've been getting the biggest ones available and they're still not that big and he's only five months old.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Mysticrealm said:


> I'm trying to slowly start buying some things for my standard poodle pup that I'm getting hopefully early this summer. I thought if I saw good deals in store, online, or on kijiji (canadian craiglist) that I could possibly purchase some things as they come up to spread out the costs and bit and hopefully get some deals.
> What size crate would you recommend (height especially)?


It depends how large you expect your poodle to be. My wire crates are all 36 inches I believe...


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I started Maizie in a 36", now she's in a 42" x 28" x 29" high, and I'm looking to move her up to a 48" x 30" x 33" high. She has two crates, a soft one for sleeping and a wire crate for when I leave the house. Her sleeping crate at 42" is still fine because she can lean against it and stretch it out a bit. But I want her to be able to stretch out in the wire crate as well. So I would definitely recommend the 42" at the smallest, and preferably the 48" and use the divider as your puppy grows.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Sooo many people buy a large crate for an eventual adult size and never use it beyond puppyhood. When I got Spud, I borrowed a crate... used it for two days then never again. 

If you plan on showing or trials, you'll need a soft crate.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

When I got Iris as a pup I used a puppy sized crate for a couple of months then graduated her to an adult size one. I went to local thrift stores once a week for a few weeks and got a GREAT puppy sized crate for not much money...I think about $12...... When she grew out of it I sold it for what I paid. The thrift stores quite often have crates. Craigslist does too. I meet Craigslist people in the local McDonald's parking lot for transactions. It's a VERY public place. 

I scrubbed the used crate well, even though it looked new and clean, and bleached it to kill any old germs that might have been in it.

It was easier to use a puppy crate than to try to divide off small space in a larger one.

Good luck.

VQ


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Yes, the thrift store idea is the suggestion I would make, too! Just be sure that you really bleach any used crate...you never know why it became available. I hate to think that somebody's pet died, but it's possible. Don't want your pup to get sick. I really like the soft crate idea for a sleeping area for a crate-trained adult spoo, I never tried that for a Scottie...they all have HARD sided crates, not wire. It really is best to have the right size crate for the size of the dog...if it's too big, they will just use one side to sleep on and the other for the bathroom.


----------



## Wren (Jul 2, 2013)

Not a crate answer, I think that has been well covered. I used a crate and an ex-pen. 

You might want to keep an eye out for a good ex-pen (exercise pen) if you have room for one. I found the pen to be very helpful as my pup grew older. He had more room to spread out, could easily see out of it, and just great for popping him in there when he needed to be out from underfoot for a little while. In the pen, he could eat his meal out of a kong wobbler, have his water and bed. Just be sure to take off his collar when you put him in it to avoid getting hung up. My ex-pen has a step through door (you will want that) and is 36" tall. 

Best wishes.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I would go for a 42 inch at the smallest. Much better for the crate to be too big than too small as you can always add a panel to make it smaller, and once they are comfortable in it, they will appreciate the extra stretching room. Even if you don't use it long term, it is a good thing to have on hand, and they last forever.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. I already have a crate for puppy size from our old family dog. I also already have an x-pen.
He will need a crate to use at shows so he will need an adult sized crate even though eventually he'll probably sleep on my bed.
I will definitely really clean and sterilize anything I get



Countryboy said:


> If you plan on showing or trials, you'll need a soft crate.


Can I ask why you say this? I just went to a dog show and the crates seemed very evenly spread between plastic, wire, and soft.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Mysticrealm said:


> Can I ask why you say this? I just went to a dog show and the crates seemed very evenly spread between plastic, wire, and soft.


Well, I can tell you the soft crate is a LOT easier to carry when you're traveling. I couldn't even carry Maizie's 42" wire crate by myself.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I think a lot of people had carts to bring crates and such in to the show.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Mysticrealm said:


> I think a lot of people had carts to bring crates and such in to the show.


And they maybe drove vans or pickups... with a partner to help lift. Spuddie and I ventured out to shows by ourselves... in a sports coupe. 

But no matter what you drive, a soft crate is way easier to handle than wire or plastic. At a show, those people are all wishing they had a soft crate.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I do understand they are lighter and easier to pack, however I have also read at least 2 separate websites saying that soft sided crates are not always allowed so I'm not sure I want to buy an expensive soft sided crate AND another crate.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Where are you in Canada ? I have a wire crate that I don't use that would be good for a spoo. A german shepard fits in it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I tend to see wire or other hard sided crates more in conformation crating areas and soft crates more in obedience and agility crating areas. I am happy to have dogs that are well adjusted to soft crates since I would hate to have to lug hard crates to shows even though I do have a wagon (a soft folding one) that I put my stuff in.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I wonder if showdogs *conformation* tend to come with more of a 'crew' than singleton dog and owner in Rally and Agility. More people to handle the clunky stuff like tables, crates, lipstick, mascara, hair spray, blush, eyeliner, eyelashes, black magic marker... stuff like that. 

Anyway, I'd be looking for a free/used/inexpensive home crate, either wire or plastic. Stick with that for your home. When I took Spud to Rally trials, I simply borrowed a soft crate from his breeder... 'cos they are quite expensive.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> I tend to see wire or other hard sided crates more in conformation crating areas and soft crates more in obedience and agility crating areas.


Haha Lily cd, I wonder if that is because the pooches in obedience and agility are so much better trained and clued in, that they accept the soft crate, and are as secure in it as any dog is, in the wire or hard sided-crate?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

marialydia said:


> Haha Lily cd, I wonder if that is because the pooches in obedience and agility are so much better trained and clued in, that they accept the soft crate, and are as secure in it as any dog is, in the wire or hard sided-crate?


I wouldn't disagree but for the fact that many agility dogs bark like crazy and sometimes I've seen their crates bouncing around and rolling over. Obedience crating areas are almost totally devoid of barking though.

No matter what kind of show event one participates in one of the best things you can do for your dog is to teach it how to find the crate to be a place to be relaxed. It is sad to see a green dog come out of a crate showing the whale eye and all kinds of other stress reactions (sneezing, yawning, etc) and then have the handler say "but he/she never does this in class or at home." Javelin isn't totally there yet, but I often sit in my chair with Lily relaxing before or after a ring. I let her lean on me and I talk to her and give her a good rub down. She will decide when she is ready to rest on her own and she puts herself in her crate. I always respect her wish for that down time.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

If you only bring one dog to a dog show, and rent a small grooming space, or just have a crate at ringside near the obedience ring, then a soft crate would be great for a trained, steady dog. However, if you have multiple dogs like the handlers all do, then you need to be able to stack them, and you can't stack those soft crates. 

A friend of mine was showing a young rottweiler and had her in a soft crate. She was just fine until the maintenance people at the facility drove a scissor-lift past her and she panicked. That big girl made quick work of that soft crate! Loose dog!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh my, I had forgotten about my soft crate experience. One time at a large picnic gathering I popped the two poodles in a 42'' soft crate. They were both fine until I got up to get food (about fifty feet away), and then the talented duo rolled the crate until they were in a perfect heel position right next to me. To their credit I had not told them to "stay". I have no idea how they orchestrated the roll, but it was a sight to behold!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Charmed that made me giggle. What a mental picture I have right now!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Charmed that is hysterical! I can just see it! Thanks for the laugh. I can tell you all my experience at a UKC show with Stella. They allowed me to use a Soft crate for her the one time I brought it but was told that she was not allowed to be left unattended in it. It was fine that day because a friend came with me so she sat with Stella when I had to leave to get lunch or use the restroom. The rest of her shows I brought her wire crate because I did not have anyone with me. The dogs really do need the time off of the leash to relax at the shows. Stella is very crate trained so would not have damaged or tried to escape from the soft crate but the shows would not take the risk.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

ROFL charmed!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Haha, about the rolling story.
I'm fairly certain I will go with a hard sided crate. That's the type of crates my breeder had at the show that I went to and they have a lot of dogs between her and her handler so I think stackable will be needed.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Dog Rolling - soon to be a new sport. There and back like Flyball.

But I have a story too about stacked crates, at an outdoor ABI show, a really, really windy day and a freaked out Coton that once was stacked on the top. :afraid:

The poor darling lived to get back in the ring tho.


----------

